# Internetfreigabe -> Server mit zwei Netzwerkkarten



## Puppetmaster (25. August 2003)

Also ich habe zwei Rechner.
Der Server läuft mit Win XP prof. und hat zwei Netzwerkkarten.
Der Client hat eine Netzwerkkarte und läuft auf Win XP Home.
Die Kommunikation läuft zwischen den beiden un der Server kann über die 
DSL-Verbindung ins Internet. Nur der Client kann nicht ins Internet.
ICS habe ich aktiviert. 
Ich bin echt am ende mit meinem Latein!

Gruss


----------



## Spacemonkey (25. August 2003)

Sind am Client, die Gateway Einstellungen richtig eingestellt?
Finden sich die Rechner überhaupt gegenseitig?


----------



## Puppetmaster (25. August 2003)

Ja, sie finden einander. Ich habe DNS- und Gateway-Eintrag beim Client eingetragen( die IP der Netzwerkkarte am Server welche ich mit der Internetfreigabe aktiviert habe)!


----------



## Puppetmaster (25. August 2003)

Server: netzwerkkarte zum DSL-Modem 192.168.6.1
              netzwerkkarte zum lokalen Netz 192.168.6.2

Client: IP 192.168.6.5
            DNS und Gateway 192.168.6.?

Freigabe auf 192.168.6.2. Win XP hat darau serst 192.168.0.1 gemacht.
Ich habe es selber auf 192.168.6.2 umbenannt.
Müssen die Netzwerkkarten serverseitig untereinander vielleicht auch 
konfiguriert werden!


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. August 2003)

So wie ich es verstehe sollte der Gateway am Client 192.168.6.2 sein.
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Puppetmaster (27. August 2003)

Also 192.168.6.2 ist mit dem anderen Rechner verbunden der umbedingt ins
Internet will! Nur für welche der beiden Netzwerkkarten soll ich nun die Internetverbindung freigeben? Wenn es die 192.168.6.1 ist , muss ich dann bei der 192.168.6.2 die ....6.1 als Gateway und DNS eintragen?


----------



## Scorp (27. August 2003)

Du trägst am Rechner der ins Internet *will* die IP des Rechners der ins Internet *kann* als Gateway ein.

So wie ichs verstanden Habe ist auf dem Client der Gateway 192.168.6.2


----------



## Puppetmaster (28. August 2003)

Ja gut, aber der Rechner der ins Internet kann hat zwei Netzwerkkarten!
also ich gehe mal davon aus das Du die Netzwerkkarte meinst die nicht am 
DSL-Modem hängt. Muss ich diese dann an der Breitbandverbindung unter
ICS freigeben, wenn ja welche IP soll ich bei dieser Karte für DNS und Gateway eintragen oder bleiben die jetzt leer?

Gruss


----------

